# Salute to the Dreadnought class Battleship USS Texas, underway again



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just amazing we have a 110 year old Battleship of the Dreadnought class, the last one in the world. Its being moved to a dry dock for hull repairs. Pre-WWI, these ships were amazing. Its really cool to see it out in open waters, maybe for the last time.

There's a live feed in this link.









Battleship Texas on the move: What you need to know, best places to watch the ship head to Galveston


Battleship Texas will head to Galveston for repairs to the ship's hull on Wednesday before dawn. It should arrive in Galveston by mid-afternoon.




www.khou.com














-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As old as the Titanic.










-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That really is cool it's still around after all these years. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fun fact, on the D-Day invasion of Normandy, the Germans lined up inland just outside of the range of the USS Texas's 14" guns. The Germans knew the range of the ship. The captain ordered the starboard side tanks to be flooded, which caused the ship to list a few degrees to the side. This raised the angle of the guns higher than they normally could go, and gave The Texas the extra range to hit the German troop position.

'Merica!

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Fun fact, on the D-Day invasion of Normandy, the Germans lined up inland just outside of the range of the USS Texas's 14" guns. The Germans knew the range of the ship. The captain ordered the starboard side tanks to be flooded, which caused the ship to list a few degrees to the side. This raised the angle of the guns higher than they normally could go, and gave The Texas the extra range to hit the German troop position.
> 
> 'Merica!
> 
> -DallanC


Strategic warfare at its best. Is that referred to as "Kentucky Windage"? The old timers had some great secrets in their pockets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

USS Texas entering Galveston Bay


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh what a great picture. I love these old battle ships if you all cant tell. That view looks identical to the one I took of the Mighty 'Mo from the USS Arizona years ago.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In dry dock


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Another amazing angle:










-DallanC


----------

